# Need advice (mirrored kitchen cabinets)



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Can you post a picture of your kitchen now?

Are the placemats already the right size or would you have to cut them? 

You might try using double sided tape to try it out temporarily.


----------



## jenihig (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a pic. Ignore the stuff on the counters. I am a terrible housekeeper. This is a manufactured home so as you can tell I need to refinish the artificial wood cabinets as well. 

The glass is also on 7 other cabinet doors that are not shown in the pic. The tile edge is a dark blue and the counter tops are a light and dark grayish blue, although I hope to change those out sooner than later with a beige colored granite tile or laminate. Something more neutral.

I need to know if covering the glass will look ok and any suggestions on what to use & what to use to make it stick.

To answer the question. The placemats are 14 x 19 and the mirrored part of the doors is approx. 8.5 x 17.5 so I would have to cut the placemats down to size. Again, thanks for any help!!!


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

If you are wanting to refinish the cabinets anyway, you might consider getting a quote to reface the cabinets. Here's a link that explains what it is:
http://www.millbrook-construction.com/interior/cabinets.asp The process would include putting entirely new doors on the cabinets.

If you are wanting to paint your cabinets, you might be able to paint over the glass, though honestly I'm not sure how that would turn out.

For people with glass front cabinets that don't like being able to see into the cabinets, I've seen them use a spray paint or film to make the glass look like frosted glass. But since your glass has a design painted on, the design would probably show through.

I'm wondering what is underneath the mirror and if the previous owner maybe glued the glass on?

If you have to cut the placemats, you might buy one and try it to see how easy they are to cut and if cutting them causes the wood to split, etc. To make them stick, you could use a spray adhesive that would be pretty permanent. You could also use a double sided adhesive that still might damage the mirror, but wouldn't be as hard to remove the placemat as glue. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Henkel-HU-5-D...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1253714081&sr=8-1

I'd try buying one placemat first, cutting it, and sticking it on there with some double sided tape or painter's tape to make sure you like the look first.


----------



## jenihig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Thank you Klint*

Good ideas. The glass is all that is there. You can see the backside of it when you open the door. I have considered refacing the cabinets, just can't afford it and I am trying to take on small projects to improve things until then. I may go and buy one and give it a shot.

Thank you.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When I moved into my house, there was wall paper (2 layers) on a couple of the cabinet door panels and drawer fronts. Several panels had that plastic with the circles that look like the bottom of a bottle. One or two of the panels were missing completely and the rest were wood. 

I removed all of the panels from the doors and replaced them with luan that I cut to size. Of course, I painted the cabinets and doors when I was done, so the panels look they were there from the start. I don't know if this would work for you if you don't plan on painting. Maybe someone here knows of a thin wood that would look nice for your cabinets.

Good luck with it and please post a picture when you're finished.


----------



## jenihig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Paint*

I actually did consider painting the glass with a textured finish... I haven't had the best luck with ANY of my DIY projects lately so I am very hesitant to rush into whatever option I choose.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it seems like the paint would scratch off of the glass fairly easily. Maybe not though. 

To find out about that, maybe you could post the question in the 'Painting' forum on this site. Someone there would probably know a way to make that work (maybe a special primer).

Keep in mind that it needs to be fairly easy to clean. Grease and grime can build up on cupboards pretty fast.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Another idea would be use use contact paper to cover the mirrors. Stores like Wal-Mart have 5-10 choices in contact paper, but if you look online, there are a lot more colors and patterns available. Plus, it's removable. 

Your bamboo mats might work - I just wonder if it will sit flat and be thin enough to not stick out a lot from the glass.

If you are going to paint the cabinets, I very like gma2rjc's suggestion to pop out the mirrors and put a thin wood in it's place to paint over. 

Replacing the hinges and knobs will also give the cabinets a fresh, updated look.


----------



## TexasCyndyB (Oct 2, 2009)

We are currently in the process of prepping kitchen cabinets in our "retirement" mobile home. They are all primed, and I'm about halfway done with the next step before painting (because I STILL cannot make up my darn mind about color, LOL!), That next step that I'm in the middle of? Using "beadboard" wallpaper on the door inserts.

Yes, beadboard wallpaper. Here are links to the two postings that I found while searching the net. And I totally agree with these ladies; this stuff is awesome!

http://southernhospitalityblog.com/beadboard-wallpaper-project/

http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=2336&highlight=primitive+style+decorating

They're quite different, but both are good links. The first link has LOTS of photos and step-by-step info. The second link is posted at a site that I have found helpful and informative for many mobile home issues. 

Anyway, back to the "mirrored door" issue. Several of our upper cabinets also have them (one word: UGLY). Also, these cabinets do not lend themselves to removing the mirrors without disassembling the whole door, and I wouldn't consider that due to the poor quality. They would probably fall apart! 

I am happy to report that the beadboard wallpaper goes on the mirrored doors just as easily as it went on the other ones. We put a thin bead of caulk all around and next we'll paint them. Well, that is, as soon as I pick out a color........ 

Hope this helps! Good luck...and I'll say the same thing to you that I've been told......jump in and try projects in your MH; don't be scared! You CAN do it!


----------

